# SRR Training - Oct 07 thru Jan 08



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

SRR Training
198 East Street
Easthampton, MA 01027-1212
413-527-6072
http://www.srrtraining.com

Upcoming Training

October 29-30, 2007 Natick, MA

NEW! The Complete Traffic Stop
http://srrtraining.com/TheCompleteTrafficStop.htm

This course focuses on criminal investigation/drug interdictions and taking down drug dealers and the drugs they pedal on public ways. Patrol officers and detectives making high risk stops will find the techniques presented extremely useful. Special attention is placed on officer safety.

November 5-16, 2007 Middletown, CT

Crash Reconstruction
http://srrtraining.com/crashReconstrct.html

This class is half full so please register soon.

November 7-9, 2007 Columbus, OH

Graffiti Deciphering, Interdiction and Investigation
http://srrtraining.com/Graffiti.htm

November 12, 2007 Natick, MA

NEW! Writing and Obtaining Search Warrants for Crash Investigations
http://srrtraining.com/WritingandObtaingSearchWarrantsforCrashInvestigations.html

This class focuses on proper and formal application of search warrants related to motor vehicle crashes and is designed for any law enforcement officer who is charged with investigating them. You usually only get one chance to get it right and when you get to court, there are people hoping you didn't.

November 12-16, 2007 North Las Vegas, NV

Pedestrian/Bicycle Crash Investigation
http://srrtraining.com/pedCrash.html

November 13, 2007  MBTA, Quincy, MA

New! Vehicle Assault Tactics and Concepts
http://srrtraining.com/VehicleAssaultTactics.htm

This is a hands-on course that will teach the basics of retaking a vehicle that is being held with hostile intent.

November 14, 2007 Middletown, RI

New! Vehicle Assault Tactics and Concepts
http://srrtraining.com/VehicleAssaultTactics.htm

This is a hands-on course that will teach the basics of retaking a vehicle that is being held with hostile intent.

November 19-20, 2007 North Attleboro, MA

New! Street Cop Tactics for Patrol and Plainclothes Officers 
http://srrtraining.com/StreetCopTactics_000.htm

It's the only course, anywhere, that teaches cops how to make more arrests and how to make them by their own observations and self-initiations. No police department in the world makes more arrests than New York City and that is why this class is taught by some of NYPD's most effective street cops!

November 26-29, 2007 Natick, MA

ACTAR Examination Preparatory Course 
http://srrtraining.com/actarprep.html

If you ever thought about taking the ACTAR exam, read some of the testimonials from those who took the course.

November 26-30, 2007 Lakewood, NJ

CAD Zone Basic/Intermediate 
http://srrtraining.com/cadBasic.html

November 28-30, 2007 Myrtle Beach, SC

Graffiti Deciphering, Interdiction and Investigation
http://srrtraining.com/Graffiti.htm

December 3-4, 2007 TBA/ Boston Area

NEW! Investigating the Cruiser Crash and Other Municipal Vehicles
(Web Page Under Construction)

December 10-14, 2007 North Las Vegas, NV

Advanced Crush Damage Analysis
http://srrtraining.com/CrushDamageAnalysisAdvanced.html

December 10-14, 2007 New Haven, CT

Pedestrian/Bicycle Crash Investigation
http://srrtraining.com/pedCrash.html

December 17, 2007 Wilmington, MA

New! Vehicle Assault Tactics and Concepts
http://srrtraining.com/VehicleAssaultTactics.htm

This is a hands-on course that will teach the basics of retaking a vehicle that is being held with hostile intent.

December 18, 2007 Wilmington, MA

New! Contemporary Building Search for Patrol and Investigatory Personnel
http://srrtraining.com/ContemporaryBuildingSearch.htm

The vast majority of building searches are not performed by tactical units, but by patrol officers and detectives. Yet, most agencies offer no training in this critical function to these officers except at the police academy and during the field training program. Searching buildings for suspects in hiding is a critical and often life threatening skill which must receive on-going and continual training. This "hands-on" course will teach safe and efficient tactics for the search of a dwelling or other structure.

January 14-16, 2008 Natick, MA

NEW! Women in Policing: Meeting the Challenges of Leadership
http://srrtraining.com/WomeninPolicing.htm

This course focuses on women who seek to assume greater leadership responsibilities in their career and taught by one of the most articulate police leaders in the country, Chief Karin Montejo, Miami-Metro-Dade Police. If you wish to advance in your careers, this is the course you need to take.

January 21-25, 2008 Natick, MA

Criminal Investigation and Detective Operations
http://srrtraining.com/CriminalInvestigationCourse.html

March 3-5, 2007 Kissimmee, FL

Graffiti Deciphering, Interdiction and Investigation 
http://srrtraining.com/Graffiti.htm

New courses being added on a regular basis. Please call if there are any courses you are interested in, they may just not be posted at this time.

Coming Soon!

Homicide Investigations
Proactive Approach to Combating Gangs
Advanced CAD Zone with Animation
Forced Entry Warrant Tactics
Officer Down Rescue!

Chief Reggie Redfern (Ret)
President/CEO


----------

